# Attempt to repaint Pullman



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I couldn't find a RioGrande Pullman, a UP Pullman was repainted to go with my RG heavyweights. It still needs a few details, but overall, I think it looks passable.
The "union Pacific" markings and red stripe across the top were removed with laquer thinner and a shop towel. 










The combine on the right is original RG production. 

JimC.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd say you did more than an attempt Jim! Everything that you have done with this Rio Grande consist, both inside and out, has been inspiring! (I got to see Jim's project at our last club meeting and it is even more impressive in person!)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, to state the obvious, I had to look at the text to see which was stock and which repainted. 

Great job JC... 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Jim. It's one way to get the cars in the RR markings you like. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good idea!


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks Grande, Jim! 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Jim. Looks great.    You had to tell us which twin has the "Toni".


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

All,
Thanks for the words of encouragement.


Pictures of people in the Pullman.
Top View: Note the guy sitting in the "Head" and the woman lying down on the couch with a blanket over her. 










Aisle View:








Room View:









Today I started converting the lighting from track power to MUd battery power using warm white LEDs and a Bridge Rectifier. 


JimC.


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work jim.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Does Suzie know that you're running the trains on the carpet????


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The work on the Pullman was finished and the car was entered into service. 

Today, I started converting the Doodlebug into a WWII Hospital car. My father spent much of WWII working on hospital trails running between San Francisco and NYC.

Jim C.


----------

